# VMWare Gemeinsamer Ordner einrichten?



## Phame (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe als Host System Windows 7 Ultimate. VMWare in der neuesten Version ist drauf und ich benutze ein MAC OS X Snow Leopard als Guest System. In den Einstellungen von VMWare habe ich "Shared Folders" aktiviert und auch einen Ordner freigegeben. Nur wie greife ich mit meinem Guest System jetzt auf den Shared Folder zu?

MfG Phame


----------



## Phame (13. Mai 2010)

Push?


----------



## Midguard (14. Mai 2010)

Wende dich mal ins MAC OS Forum


----------



## sanQn (14. Mai 2010)

Normalerweise weist VMW der VM einen Netzlaufwerk zu, dieser ist dann mit deinem "Shared Folder" verbunden.
Wie es bei MAC ist hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Phame (15. Mai 2010)

Midguard schrieb:


> Wende dich mal ins MAC OS Forum




Guter Einwand! Kann ein Mod den Thread mal verschieben?


----------

